# خطوات تعليم الغوص (diving).



## Eng-Maher (7 سبتمبر 2008)

الغوص بالمعدات Scuba Diving​أن الغوص يعطيك الفرصة للتعرف على جزء لا يتجزأ من العلم مغمور بالمياه به من جمال بديع خلاب وبه الكثير من الإثارة والمغامرات والمتعة إضافة إلى المعرفة بالعلوم الطبيعية من خلال تعلمك في دورة الغوص والممارسة إن اكتشاف العالم المغمور تحت الماء يحتاج منك إلي تعلم مهارات إلى درجة إتقانها بدرجة عالية أضافه إلى المعرفة بعلومه الخاصة لتساعدك علي هذا الاكتشاف الرائع والتمتع به .بعد تعلمك للغوص وحصولك علي رخصة وشهادة درجة (غواص مياه مفتوحة) تكون قد اجتزت أول خطوة مهمة في حياتك نحو عالم جدير بالمغامرة والاكتشاف .

ما عليك إلا أن تحدد اتجاهك نحو الخطوة التالية إذا قررت الاستمرار بالغوص الهاوي فاجعل من دورة (غواص منقذ) هو هدفك الأول .

لان دورة غواص إنقاذ تطور طريقة غوصك بشكل مختلف ، وتجعلك ملم بجميع مشاكل الغوص و مؤهل لإنقاذ نفسك و الغواصين الآخرين .

أما إذا قررت أن تتخذ من الغوص كمهنة (عمل) فما عليك إلا أن تدرس دورة (مشرف غواصين) في هذه الدورة سوف تدرس مواد نظرية مثل فيزياء الغوص وفسيولوجيا (طب الغوص) وصيانة معدات الغطس وبيئة بحريه عامة وإسعافات أولية وجداول الغطس المختلفة . 

إن دورة مشرف غواصين تجعلك متفهم لكل العلوم النظرية ، إضافة إلى معرفتك بطرق التحكم والأشراف و التخطيط لمجموعات الغطس الكبيرة . 

أين نتعلم الغوص 

هناك محلات الغوص يوجد في هذه المحلات مراكز لتعلم الغطس يشرف عليها مدربين مؤهلين لديهم رخص خاصة ( تأكد من وجود رخصة مدرب غوص) . إذا كان ليس لديك أدنى فكرة عن الغطس فلابد أن تجيد السباحة وان تكون سليم ( خال من الإصابات التي تعيق استمرارك في البرنامج) اخبر مدربك إذا كان لديك أي إصابة قبل أن تبداء في أول دورة غوص ( غواص مياه مفتوحة ) .

رخصة الغوص 

الاتحادات و الوكالات العالمية للغوص هي المخولة الوحيدة التي تصدر رخص وشهادات الغوص في العالم ، إن دورات الغوص لا تدرس إلا عن طريق مدربين من هذه الاتحادات أو الوكالات الغوص العالمية التي تضع متطلبات لكل دورة ومقاييس تدريب معينة وتعطي اسم معين لكل مستوى دورة هناك العديد من هذه الاتحادات أو الوكالات في المنطقة العربية أو الشرق الأوسط ومنها مثلا ( بادي) أمريكية _ ناوي أمريكية _ البيزاك بريطانية _ سماس فرنسية .وهناك أيضا العديد من الاتحادات الأوربية المختلفة من ألمانيا و إيطاليا وغيرها من الدول .

أما اشهر هذه الاتحادات فهي (بادي) هذه الكلمة اختصار لمجموعة كلمات معناها (الاتحاد العالمي لمدربين الغوص المحترفين ) استمدت بادي شهرتها لأنها أول اتحاد عالمي للغوص يفتح المجال أمام كل دارس لمواصلة التعلم في مجال الغوص حتى مستوى مدرب غوص وبغض النظر عن جنسيته أو مستواه الدراسي و من أسباب نجاح بادي سهولة و تطور برامجها التعليمية و تتميز برامج بادي التعليمية بدقة إجراءات السلامة المتبعة سواء أثناء التدريب أو في نشاطات الغوص المختلفة . 

أما مستويات أو درجات الغوص في نظام بادي كما يلي : 

1- دورة غواص مياه مفتوحة(غواص مبتدئ ) : 
عبارة عن خمسة محاضرات نظرية و خمسة تدريبات مسبح و أربعة غوصات في البحر المفتوح في المحاضرات النظرية سوف تدرس (دليل بادي للغواص المبتدئ ) يعتبر هذا الكتاب افضل كتاب عن تدريب الغوص ترجم بالغة العربية تأكد بأنك تستطيع حل جميع التمرينات الموجودة في كتاب (دليل بادي للغواص المبتدئ) بعد قراءته أيضا يوجد في هذا الكتاب تدريبات المياه المحصور (المسبح) تأكد من أن جميع التدريبات قد أتقنتها بدرجة عالية إقراء تدريبات المسبح جيدا قبل بداية التدريب في حالة انتهائك من حل تمرينات الكتاب والتدريب على المعدات في المسبح سوف تنتقل إلى البحر لعمل عدد 4 غطاسات على الأقل على مدى يومين تعلم أثناء التدريب كيف تختار المعدات الجيدة وماهية طرق اختبارها ،إذا اتبعت هذه الإجراءات سوف تكون بإذن الله من افضل غواصين المنطقة .
سوف أقوم بعرض سريع لجميع المهارات التي يجب على مدرب الغوص القيام بها وذلك حسب أنظمة وإجراءات (بادي) .

إن هذه المهارات ماهي إلا لاعطاء فكرة مبسطة عن مدى تنوع المهارات التي يخضع لها المتدرب في دورة الغوص ، إن الهدف من عملية عرض هذه المهارات هو إعطاء الثقة للقارئ بسهولة التعلم والتحكم بمعدات الغطس على يد مدربين مؤهلين ، إن هذه التدريبات لا يحق لأي شخص غير مؤهل بالتدريب ( مدرب معتمد ) بنقلها أو تطبيقها لأنها قد تكون خطر حقيقي من الناحية التطبيقية و من الناحية القانونية .

تدريبات المسبح الخمسة تشمل ما يلي :

في أول حصة مسبح سوف يتدرب المسجل في ( دورة غواص مبتدئ ) على ما يلي : 
1- تركيب المعدات

2- أعداد وتجهيز المعدات

3- لبس المعدات 4- نفخ و إفراغ جاكيت الطفو

5- التعرف على الغوص بمعدات الغوص

6- تنظيف المنظم من الماء

7- عملية استرجاع المنظم تحت الماء

8- إفراغ النظارة من الماء تحت الماء

9- السباحة بالزعانف

10-عملية ضبط الأوزان الأزمة للغوص

11- طريقة معادلة الضغط أثناء السباحة

12- طريقة النزول إلى قاع المسبح ثم طريقة الصعود إلى السطح و أخيرا طريقة الخروج من الماء .

أما ثاني حصة مسبح سوف تشمل على ما يلي :

1- طريقة فحص المعدات والتأكد من سلامتها قبل النزول للماء

2- الدخول بطريقة صحيحة إلى المنطقة العميقة من المسبح

3- عملية تنظيف القصبة من الماء ثم طريقة التغيير من القصبة إلى منظم التنفس أثناء السباحة على سطح الماء

4- خلع نظارة الغوص والسباحة بدونها ثم لبس النظارة و إفراغ الماء منها تحت الماء

5- إعادة ضبط الأوزان للحصول على طفو متعادل

6- التدريب على إزالة الشد العضلي

7- القيام بسحب غواص مجهد ثم الخروج من الماء . 

ثالث حصة تدريب في المسبح تشمل التدريبات التالية : 

1- السباحة تحت الماء بالمعدات ماعدا نظارة الغوص

2- التدريب على الطفو المتعادل باستعمال النافخ الأتوماتيكي و استعمال النفخ بالفم

3- استعمال المنظم الاحتياطي من الزميل والتنفس منة

4- التدريب على التنفس من منظم مستمر التدفق

5-تمثيل الصعود الاضطراري في حالة انتهاء الهواء على شكل أفقي .

رابع حصة تدريب في المسبح تشمل التدريبات التالية :

1-التدريب على مهارات الغوص الحر (بدون استعمال معدات الغوص ) مثل الوقوف في المنطقة العميقة ، 
التنفس بطريقة سليمة ، طريقة النزول إلى القاع ، طريقة إفراغ الماء من القصبة .

2- التدريب بالمعدات على الطفو المتعادل والتعلق دون حركة

3- التدريب على التنفس بالمشاركة مع زميل بمنظم واحد .

خامس و آخر حصة تدريب في المسبح تشمل التدريبات التالية : 

1-خلع ولبس معدات التنفس و حزام الأوزان على سطح الماء

2- خلع ولبس معدات التنفس و حزام الأوزان تحت الماء

3-التصرف بطريقة صحيحة عند انتهاء الهواء بالإشارة و التصرف . 


الغوص في البحر :

بعد هذه التدريبات يكون المتدرب قد تم إعداده للتأقلم على المعدات وتأهله للغوص في البحر المفتوح عدد أربعة غوصات على الأقل على مدى يومين ، سوف يقوم المتدرب بعرض أمام مدرب الغوص التدريبات التي تدرب عليها في المسبح والممارسة الفعلية لطرق الدخول والخروج من البحر ، إضافة إلى كل هذه التدريبات سوف يأخذ المتدرب نبذه عن استعمال البوصلة وعمل بعض التدريبات عليها ، بعد الانتهاء من عمل ألغوصات يكون المتدرب قد أنهى جميع المتطلبات العملية، سوف يستلم المتدرب رخصة مؤقتة إلى حين وصول الرخصة الدولية .

- دورة غواص متقدم :

هذه الدورة هي ثاني مستوى من مستويات الغوص في نظام ( بادي ) ، أما برنامجها فهو عبارة عن عدد خمسة غوصات في البحر المفتوح ، وكل غوصه من هذه ألغوصات تشمل نشاطات مختلفة عن الأخرى ، لا كن هناك نوعان من ألغوصات إجبارية للمتدرب أما الثلاث غوصات الأخرى فهي اختيارية .

الغوصات الإجبارية كالتالي :
الغوص العميق _ الملاحة باستعمال البوصلة .
ألغوصات الاختيارية فهي اختيار على حسب رغبة المتدرب أي ثلاث غوصات من ألغوصات التالية : 
الغوص الليلي _ غوصه بحث وانتشال _ غوصه متعددة المستويات _غوصه الصيد تحت الماء _ التصوير تحت الماء _ غوص المرتفعات _ الغوص مع التيار _ الغوص لحطام السفن _ الغوص من قارب _ الغوص الطفوي _ غوص الكهوف _ الغوص تحت الجليد _ تخصص صيانة معدات _الغوص بالبدل الجافة .

يجب المراعاة أثناء الاختيار تلك ألغوصات الأكثر ملائمة وفائدة .

وتتميز دورة غواص متقدم بأنها ترفع رصيد المتدرب من ألغوصات في البحر ، وتكسبة خبرة عملية مميزة وذلك بتذوقه لخمس غوصات مختلفة التخصص ، وانصح كل غواص أن يتقدم لهذه الدورة مباشرة بعد انتهائه من دورة غواص مبتدئ .

شرح بطريقة مبسطة عن هذه ألغوصات التخصصية :

الغوص العميق : 

لا تتقل عمق هذه الغوصة عن 60 قدما ولا تزيد عن عمق 130 قدما ، وأهمية الغوصة هو التعرف على أخطار الغوص العميق ، لتجنب هذه المخاطر ، و من أهم هذه المخاطر هو استهلاك الهواء بشكل سريع إضافة ألي مشاكل سكر الأعماق و مشاكل تعدي الحدود القصوى لجداول الغوص ، كل هذه المشاكل ستتعرف عليها أثناء الدورة .

غوصه الملاحة باستعمال البوصلة :

تستطيع بعد هذه الغوصة أن تقدر المسافة بعدة طرق تحت الماء ، 
إضافة إلى استعمال البوصلة بشكل جيد في تحديد نقطة الدخول والخروج ، 
ومعرفة اتجاه الشاطئ ، والذهاب والعودة ، وعمل أشكال هندسية تحت الماء مثل مربع أو مستطيل أو مثلث .

الغوص الليلي :

بعد انتهائك لهذه الغوصة مع مدربك سوف تكون مؤهل للنزول والغوص في البحر أثناء الليل ، و تتميز هذه الغوصة بمشاهدتك لكائنات بحرية لا تظهر إلا في الليل ، إضافة إلى هدوء و اعتدال الحرارة في الليل ، و أحيانا لضر وف الوقت وانشغالك أثناء النهار وتفرغك للغوص أثناء الليل .قد يكون الغوص الليلي في البداية غير مقنعة من ناحية الرؤية لا كن ستتغلب على هذه المشكلة بعد عدد بسيط من ألغوصات الليلية ، غالبا ما تكون حالة البحر هادئة أثناء الليل .

غوصه البحث والانتشال : 

بعد الانتهاء من هذه الغوصه سوف تتكون لديك المعرفة لعملية البحث تحت الماء في حالة فقدان ( جسم ما ) كبير أو صغير ، يطفو أم يغوص .

في البداية يجب تحديد الموقع المراد تمشيطة و البحث فيه مهما كانت المساحة ، أما طرق البحث تعتمد على عدد الأشخاص الموجودين ، سوف تتعلم في هذه الغوصة اكثر من ثلاث طرق لعمليات البحث . 
أما في حالة رفع ( جسم ما ) إلى السطح ، تعتمد عملية الرفع على وزن وحجم الجسم المراد رفعة إلى السطح ، أما معدات رفع الأجسام الثقيلة ( اكثر من 15 رطل ) فهي البالونات المخصصة لذلك . 

غوصه متعددة المستويات :

تعتبر تعلمك لنظام غوصه متعددة المستويات ( الأعماق ) مهم جدا ، لان هذا النوع من ألغوصات تعطيك الفرصة ( لتقليل امتصاص النيتروجين ) في جسم الغواص اقل ما يمكن مع إمكانية تنويع مستويات الأعماق ، بعد هذه الغوصه سوف تخطط أن تكون جميع غوصاتك في المستقبل على نفس نظام هذا النوع من ألغوصات .

غوصه الصيد تحت الماء :

بعد تعلمك هذه الغوصه سوف تتعرف على المخاطر الكامنة من استعمال بنادق الصيد سواء كانت المطاطية أو ذات الدفع بالهواء المضغوط ، عزيزي مستعمل بنادق الصيد إن بنادق الصيد غير مضمونة خصوصا أثناء تجهيزها للإطلاق قد ينطلق السهم فجأة من غير قصد لذلك لا توجهه البندق إلى أي شخص حتى لو كانت هذه البندق غير جاهزة للانطلاق ، وسوف تتعرف على طرق الصيد بدون استعمال البنادق بأنواعها وطرق التعامل مع الصيد وإزالة وحفظة . 

غوصه التصوير تحت الماء : 

للحصول علي صورة مميزة للعالم المائي هي حصيلة معدات جيدة إضافة إلى الخبرة العملية بالممارسة على معدات التصوير والتكيف عليها لأخذ صورة مميزة لابد أن تكون الكاميرا قريبة لأن المسافة البعيدة تعكس غشاوة علي الصورة ، العدسات الواسعة الزاوية ضرورية لإظهار الألوان علي حقيقتها ، لابد أن يكون نظام الإضاءة خاص تتأثر الألوان عادة بتأثير التنقية الضوئية بالماء أما سرعة انغلاق العدسة يجب أن تكون بطيئة قدر الإمكان في حالة عدم توفر ضوء كافٍ في حالة قيامك بالتصوير لأول مرة سجل بعد كل صورة بالترتيب الأبعاد لتتعلم منها وسوف توفر الكثير من المجهود في حالة تعلمك لهذا التخصص . إضافة إلى تعلمك على المحافظة على معدات التصوير وطرق تجهيزها .

غوص المرتفعات :

إذا أردت أن تغوص في منطقة ترتفع عن مستوى سطح البحر ب اكثر من 1000 قدم فلابد من أن تتعلم استعمال الجداول الخاصة بغوص المرتفعات و التقيد بالأعماق و أوقات القاع على حسب كل ارتفاع عن سطح البحر ، لان الغوص في المرتفعات يقل زمن القاع عنة في البحار مما قد يعرض الغواص للإصابة بانخفاض الضغط ، إن تعلم استعمال هذه الجداول يجنب المخاطر المحتملة . 

الغوص مع التيار :

هناك بعض المناطق جميلة جدا أو غنية بالأسماك سواء في البحر الأحمر أو الخليج العربي لا كن هذه المناطق يوجد بها تيار قوي جدا يصعب على الغواص السباحة ضد هذا التيار ، لا كن ممكن الغوص والسباحة معه ، في هذه الحالة سوف يضطر الغواص إلى المشي مسافة طويلة ليصل إلى سيارته ، ولتفادي المشي مسافة طويلة، يجب التخطيط الجيد لهذا النوع من ألغوصات كوجود مساند يتحرك مع اتجاه الغواصين سواء من الشاطئ أو بالقارب ، إن الغوص مع مدرب يعطيك الفرصة لتتعلم كيفية السباحة مع التيار وكيفية التصرف في حالات الطوارئ .

الغوص لحطام السفن :

هناك القليل من السفن الغارقة التي يمكن الوصول إليها عن طريق الغوص ( في حدود جداول الغوص )، أما الكثير من هذه السفن الغارقة فيقبع في الأعماق السحيقة التي من الصعب جدا في وقتنا الحاضر الوصول إليها ، إن الغوص لحطام السفن يحتاج إلى تعلم بطريقة صحيحة ، أما نوعية المشاكل التي تواجه غواصي حطام السفن هو وجود تيارات قوية من أحد جوانب السفينة الغارقة و من كل فتحات السفينة ، إضافة إلى تواجد اسماك القرش بكثرة بجوار الأجسام الحديدية أما اخطر المشاكل هو انحشار أو تعلق الغواص بين أنقاض السفينة المتهالكة أو انهيار جزء من السفينة بسبب خروج الفقاعات الهوائية من عملية الزفير التي تؤدي إلى خلخلة الحديد المتآكل ، يجب على كل غواص عدم الدخول في الكهوف أو الجحور أو السفن الغارقة لأنها قد تنهار في أي لحظة بسبب الفقاعات الهوائية الخارجة من الغواص مما يؤدي إلى حادث لا سمح الله .

الغوص من القارب :

يعتبر الغوص من القارب من افضل ألغوصات لأنها لا تحتاج إلى مجهود كبير مثل الغوص من الشاطئ ،إضافة إلى أن الغوص من القارب تعطيك الفرصة لاكتشاف أماكن اكثر جمالا من التي على الشاطئ ، لا كن هناك بعض النصائح هو لابد من وجود شخص على القارب أثناء الغوص ،إضافة إلى عدم الغوص بعيدا عن القارب ، يتعرض الغواصين إلى فقدان اتجاه القارب حيث لا جدوى من استعمال البوصلة لمعرف اتجاه القارب ، يجب استعمال الملاحة الطبيعية بالتعرف على أشكال الشعاب بعد نزولك من القارب مباشرة أما في حالة فقدان الاتجاه اصعد إلى السطح لتحديد اتجاه القارب حتى لو كنت في منتصف الغوصة ، خطط على أن تكون غوصاتك على شكل دائري أو مربع من تحت القارب ، أما إذا كان عدد الغواصين كبير فهناك فكرة استعمال جهاز استدعاء الغواصين من تحت الماء كل ربع ساعة ليعرف الغواصين انهم لازالوا قريبين من القارب الجهاز عبارة عن معدنين يمكن طرقهما ببعض ( دقات متعارف عليها مسبقا ) مثل صوت ساعة ( بيق بن ) ، أما في حالة الطوارئ و وجوب صعود كل الغواصين يجب تغيير نغمة الطرق ، استشر مدربك في حالة غوصك أول مرة بالقارب هناك نظام معين متعارف عليه أثناء الغوص من قارب. 

الغوص الطفوي :

إذا كنت من المحافظين على البيئة سوف تختار هذا النوع من ألغوصات لأنها سوف تحسن و بشكل سريع في التحكم بالطفو ولا تحتاج أبدا إلى الوقوف على الشعاب المرجانية الهشة لضبط عملية الطفو و سوف تستعمل اقل ما يمكن من الأوزان ( الأثقال ) ، قد يحتاج الغواص إلى وقت طويل ليحسن و يرفع بشكل رائع درجة التحكم بالطفو .

غوص الكهوف :

يحتاج هذا النوع من ألغوصات إلى التخطيط الجيد لتفادي المشاكل المحتملة مثل الانهيارات الصخرية بسبب الفقاعات الهوائية ، أو فقدان خط العودة ، أو وجود كائنات بحرية قد تقابلها في منطقة ضيقة مما تؤدي إلى الاصطدام بالغواص ، إضافة إلى عدم وجود إضاءة احتياطية ، أما في حالة نفاذ الهواء فان الغواص لا يستطيع الصعود بل العودة من حيث أتى ، إن الغوص في الكهوف به العديد من المخاطر ويحتاج إلى تدريبات وتجهيزات خاصة .

إن عبارة ( غواص مياه مفتوحة ) تعني آن الغواص يستطيع الخروج في أي وقت يشاء على شكل عمودي إلى السطح آي ( ليس هناك حاجز بين الغواص والهواء الجوي سوى الماء ) ، أما غوص الكهوف أو الغوص تحت الجليد فهناك حاجز فوق الغواص عبارة عن صخور أو طبقة من الجليد .

أما عبارة ( البحر المفتوح ) تعني آن هذا البحر مرتبط ببحار أخرى أو هذا البحر واسع جدا ، وان الكائنات البحرية حرة الحركة فيه بالذهاب والعودة والهجرة ، أما مياه هذا البحر فتتم عملية تجديد فيها .

دورة غواص منقذ :

تعتبر هذه الدورة المستوى الثالث من مستويات أو درجات غواصين بادي ، اما المتطلبات الرئيسية للتسجيل في هذه الدورة : 
حصول الغواص على درجة غواص متقدم ، امتلاك معدات غطس كاملة ، إضافة إلى تسجيل عدد معين من ألغوصات قام بتنفيذها مسبقا .

أما محتويات دورة غواص إنقاذ فهي : 
خمس حصص نظرية ، وحصتين مسبح ، وعدة غوصات في البحر المفتوح لتنفيذ التدريبات اللازمة ، مدة هذه الدورة 25 ساعة تقريبا . 

المحاضرات النظرية تشمل خمسة مواضيع مختلفة تشرح للمتدرب على شكل نظري يتبعها اختبار نهائي أما نسبة النجاح لابد أن تزيد عن 80 % .

أما مواضيع المحاضرات النظرية فهي :

الموضوع الأول هو الإجهاد :

تدرس في هذا الموضوع إنقاذ النفس وكيفية الإعداد و الوقاية و القدرة والمهارات التي تنقذ ، ثم موضوع الإجهاد عند الغواصين و مسبباته ثم كيفية التعرف علية و طرق السيطرة .

الموضوع الثاني هو الإسعافات الأولية الخاصة بالغوص : 
سوف تدرس في هذا الموضوع طرق الإسعافات في حالة الإصابة بالكائنات البحرية، بالإضافة إلى طرق الإسعافات في حالات الغرق أو الإصابات الناتجة من عملية تمدد الهواء أو غيرها من الإصابات في حالة تعدي جداول الغوص . 


الموضوع الثالث هو السيطرة على المشاكل :

سوف تدرس في هذا الموضوع متطلبات و خطوات الاستعداد لمواجهة طوارئ الغوص ، و دور الغواص المنقذ ، و الاعتبارات والإجراءات عند الإعداد لخطة مواجهة طارئ في منطقتك .


الموضوع الرابع هو الاعتبارات الخاصة بمعدات الغوص :

سوف تدرس طرق عمل وتركيب كل معدات الغوص ، و مشاكل واسباب وطرق الوقاية في كل قطعة من معدات الغطس . 

الموضوع الخامس هو عبارة عن مناقشة عامة و مراجعة لطرق الإنقاذ المختلفة . 

أما تدريبات المسبح و البحر سوف يتدرب الغواص المنقذ على الكثير من المهارات اللازمة لعمليات الإنقاذ ومن أهم هذه التدريبات هو :

- التدريب على إنقاذ غواص مجهد ( تعبان ) لا يستطيع السباحة .

- التدريب على شخص أو غواص ( مذعور ) .

- التدريب في حالة وجود المنقذ على الشاطئ .

- التدريب على عملية البحث و الإنقاذ ( لغواص مفقود ) تحت الماء و الصعود به والسحب حتى الشاطئ مع تنفيذ عملية التنفس الاصطناعي إن لزم الأمر .

ولكي يكمل الغواص المنقذ جميع متطلباته علية أن يحصل على دورة الإسعافات الأولية ، بعد إكمال الغواص هاتين الدورتين سوف يكون مميز بخبرة خاصة في مجال الإنقاذ و مساعدة الآخرين، ولا تقتصر هذه المساعدة في البحر فقط و إنما في المنزل أو في العمل أو في الشارع ، إضافة إلى ذلك أن جميع الغواصين يفضلون الغوص مع الغواصين المنقذين لان لديهم المعرفة الكاملة لتجنب الكثير من المخاطر الكامنة

دورة مشرف غواصين : 

تعتبر هذه الدورة أعلى خطوة للوصول إلى درجة عالية في الغوص ، و تعتبر درجة مشرف غواصين ( محترف في الغوص الرياضي ) ، ويستطيع أن يساعد ويشارك المدرب في التدريب ، وهو مؤهل في أول درجات عضوية بادي .
مميزات العضوية :
- حصول العضو على مجلة ( تحت الماء ) كل ثلاثة اشهر .

- استلام نشرات معلوماتية عن المواصفات القياسية للتدريب و ما يستجد فيها .

- حصوله على مؤهلات علمية وعملية في الغوص تعادل تلك التي يتمتع بها المدرب .

- القيام بالتخطيط و الأشراف على مجموعات من الغواصين ( في حالة الغوص في منطقة أول مرة ) .
- حضور الاجتماع السنوي الدوري الذي يشرح فيه تقرير عن كل مستجدات الغوص في العالم .
- تجدد العضوية عند نهاية كل سنة ميلادية مع دفع رسوم رمزية .

المؤهلات المطلوبة:

- رخصة إكمال دورة غواص متقدم .
- رخصة إكمال دورة غواص إنقاذ .

- شهادة إكمال دورة الإسعافات الأولية .

أما مدة الدورة 60 ساعة تدريب .

مكونات الدورة : 

تتكون الدورة من الأجزاء التالية :

- محاضرات نظرية 

_ قدرات مائية 

_ المشاركة في التدريب

_ عمل رسم خريطة بحرية . 


المحاضرات النظرية تحتوي على المواد التالية :

_ مهارات عامة وبيئة بحرية . 

_ التحكم .

_ فيزياء الغوص . 

_ الأشراف .

_ فسيولوجية الغوص . 

_ التخطيط .

_ جداول الغوص . 

_ معدات الغوص .

----------------------------------


نصائح عامة للغواصين وخاصة بعد التدريب من المرحله الاولى :

اعمل لتكون غواصاتك الأولى أن تغوص للغوص فقط خالية من أي نشاط آخر ( مثل الصيد أو التصوير أو حمل أي شئ آخر غير معداتك فقط )

لا تهتم بنشاطات الغواصين الآخرين المختلفة ، إن أمكن راقب وتعلم من المشاهدة فقط ، وذلك لتكون الخبرة وتبني ثقتك بنفسك بشكل افضل .

اعمل على إن تحافظ على البيئة وذلك بعدم خلع الصخور المرجانية لتثبت لأصدقائك بأنك غواص ، أن عدم المحافظة على البيئة قد يعرضك للإصابة هذا فعلا ما أثبتته دراسة أن جميع الإصابات الناتجة عن الكائنات البحرية تنتج عن إهمال الغواصين وعدم محافظتهم للبيئة . 

الغي الغوصة إذا كان حالة الجو لا تسمح مثل وجود هواء أو موج أو هناك سحب قادمة من بعيد ، افضل وقت للغوص هو الصباح الباكر حيث البحر يكون هادئ .تذكر أن التخطيط الجيد للغواص يؤدي إلى نجاح الغوصة وذلك باختيار رفيق الغوصة ثم هدفك من الغوص اختر بعناية موقع الغوص ثم حدد افضل أوقات الغوص . كن مستعدا للغوص وذلك بالأعداد وتجهيز المعدات الكاملة ،

دائما استعمل قائمة المعدات لتتجنب أن تنسى قطعة من المعدات تلغي لك الغوصة. 

إن استعمال قائمة مسجل بها كل لوازم رحلة غوص تجعلك مميز بحسن الاستعداد .

اعمل لتجعل غوصاتك اكثر أمانا وسلامة وذلك بمتابعة عداد العمق (افضل عمق 35قدم) حافظ دائما أن تكون كمية الهواء المتبقية لديك قبل الخروج كافية .

أما في حالة حصول أي مشكلة مثل ( الشعور بالتعب ) أثناء الدخول أو الخروج ، ارمي حزام الأوزان ، إن وجود حزام الأوزان تسبب في مشاكل كثيرة خصوصا إذا كان هناك شعور بالتعب أو الإجهاد .

الغوص الحر :

هو غوص بدون استعمال معدات الغطس ،معدات الغوص الحر هي النظارة والزعانف .

إن الغوص الحر لا يقل متعة عن الغوص بالمعدات. 

تستطيع بهذه المعدات البسيطة أن تسترخي على سطح الماء وتستمتع بمشاهدة جمال صنعة وإبداع الخالق .

لتعلم الغوص الحر ليس شرطا أن تسبح ، هناك من تعلم السباحة بعد تعلم الغوص الحر. 

تستطيع بعد تعلمك دورة (غواص حر) أن تبقى على سطح الماء لمدة ساعات حتى لو كانت منطقة عميقة . 

إن مدة هذه الدورة لا يتجاوز أل 8 ساعات .

إن درجة (مشرف غواصين) يستطيع القيام بهذه الدورة على اكمل وجه، هذه الدورة ليست محتكرة للمدربين فقط .

إن تعلمك على يد مدرب أو مشرف غواصين تعطيك الفرصة للتعرف على جميع الأخطار الكامنة في هذه الدورة​
منقول

http://www.bahry.com/forum//showthread.php?t=3873


----------



## gadoo20042004 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

ظٹط§ ظ…ظˆط¶ظٹط¹ظƒ ظˆط*ط´ظ†ظ‰ ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ط§ظ‡ظ‰ ظˆط*ط´ظ†ظ‰ ظƒطھظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹظٹط±
ظ…ظˆط¶ظˆط¹ ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ ظˆ ط¬ظ…ظٹظ„


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههه شكرا مهندس جادو .. بس نفسى افسر الكلام


----------



## houssam_f (13 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام و أنت بألف خير


----------



## gadoo20042004 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ظ…ط¹ط±ظپط´ ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط§ظ„ظƒظ„ط§ظ… ط§طھظƒطھط¨ ظƒط¯ظ‡
ط¨ط³ ط§ظ†ط§ ط¨ط*ظٹظƒ ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط¶ظˆط¹ ط§ظ„ظ„ط°ظٹط°
ظˆ ط¨ظ‚ظˆظ„ظƒ ظƒظ„ ط¹ط§ظ… ظˆ ط§ظ†طھ ط¨ط®ظٹط±


----------



## gadoo20042004 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

there is a problem but i don't know it
i'd like to say your subject is very good
and thank you


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخى المهندس جادو ....... نورت الموضوع


----------



## المتكامل (8 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا شكرا لك اخي الفاضل وتقبل تحياتي من زائر الى هذا المنتدى الكريم


----------



## انحوتم (25 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد عبداللطيف حسن (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا باشا علي المقال الجامد ده
بصراحه عمري ا كنت فكرت اني اعرف حاجه عن الغوص
بس كده عرفت
ربنا يكرمك
سلاااااااااام يا باش مهندسين


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك


----------



## امير عوض (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد عادل شعبان (6 يوليو 2009)

الغوص عمل الرجال والقادرون
على مواجهه الخوف المدفون بداخل كل انسان
وهناك عمل الانقاذ البحرى وهى من اشد الاعمال اثاره وخوفا فى التاريخ وخاصه ف البحر المفتوح الذى يتميز بالامواج العاتيه والشديده


----------



## محمد عادل شعبان (6 يوليو 2009)

لقد عملت سابقا فى مهنه الانقاذ البحرى
فى البحر المتوسط فى الساحل الشمالى ولكنى تركت هذا المجال رغم حبى الشديد للسباحه وذلك لما بها من مخاطر شديده


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر لكل عضو ساهم بكلمه قرات الردود وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## sal_sho (11 يوليو 2009)

*ba7ry*

اكثر من رائع شكرا جدا 


eng-maher قال:


> شكرا اخى المهندس جادو ....... نورت الموضوع


----------



## adope66 (15 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخي العظيم المهندس ماهر 
مفيش كلمات مناسبه اعبر بيها عن شكري للموضوع الجميل 
و كمان دا كان سبب اني انضم للمنتدي 
موضوع جميل 
ومجهود رائع


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 يوليو 2009)

adope66 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اخي العظيم المهندس ماهر
> مفيش كلمات مناسبه اعبر بيها عن شكري للموضوع الجميل
> و كمان دا كان سبب اني انضم للمنتدي
> ...


 *************************************
مشكور اخى الحبيب دا من ذوقك حقيقى نورت اخى الفاضل ودائما منضم الى المنتدى العظيم هذا 
اخوك ماهر


----------



## adope66 (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يا بشمهندس ممكن اسئل حضرتك عن التواصل تحت الماء
انا شفت في التلفزيون (فلم وثاءقي) الغواصين بدل ما بيكلمو بعض بالاشارات بيكلمو بعض عادي والماسك كان كبير
يا رت الافاده


----------



## inspector eng (27 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## HOBINO (28 يوليو 2009)

اكثر من رائع

يعطيك العافية


----------



## ابو الشوب (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وننتظر الكثير من الابداع


----------

